# Bidding Powerwashing??



## montgomeryfinishes (Jun 28, 2013)

This is my first time posting. I'd appreciate any input even though I know bidding is simply what you can get. 

But I just walked a 19 building apartment complex (Metro Detroit area), and they want a bid to powerwash various random areas on each building. I've never bid a large powerwashing job before. Do you guys bid it like painting?

There will be more moving the powerwasher from building to building than there will be actual powerwashing. There are spigots on each building, but some of them didn't seem to work. Could be a big pain in the ass job and I should probably account for that. I'm assuming each building will take about 2 hours, give or take.

I'm sure any input will help. Thanks fellas.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Break it down per building. If they are all similar it should be easy. Then figure how much time moving the washer will take each time and figure out how much buildings you can do in a day. 

Just don't get caught up in seeing its a huge job. Just look at it as lots of small ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

When water is a issue consider renting a water wagon. Daily and Weekly rates vary from equipment size and rental yards. Shop around.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Something to keep in mind when trying to bid 'random areas' on a building is run off and overspray. It can be hard to wash Part of a structure, especially if using chems. 

One example is washing a wall above a deck. If you have to apply chems to the wall, its tough to keep it off the deck. I usually wash the deck also rather than try to keep chems off of it. 

Just make sure you won't end up having to wash unplanned areas because of run off or chem spotting.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

50 hours plus materials


----------



## wfduggan (Mar 8, 2014)

Add a PITA fee, include added fluf for damages during relocating. Big job will have more damage. As mentioned break it down to small jobs. Look at each one singly. Add a line stating that bids based on water supplied, if water must be hauled or trucked in or even moved in a tote from another building, add a fee. gget your head wrapped around any other potential costs. Or you could just charge time and materials plus profit.


----------



## wfduggan (Mar 8, 2014)

Another idea, create base fee for relocating to each section then charge a SF rate.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I've actually had the opportunity to work with a few power washing companies lately, and what I've determined is, pricing will vary depending on the equipment, the approach, and how self contained the operator is. For example, having all the equipment on a trailer or truck will eliminate any real labor issues with moving from one location to another. And, having access to a self contained water supply will eliminate having to access water from ridiculous distances. A backflow preventer should also be part of the package if you're using a potable water supply. 

Extension wands or rental booms will increase costs, but can very well make up for it in less time and labor. Also, hot water assisted units will have there own benefits and limitations.


----------

